# Raleigh Misceo 2.0 (2010) for my 1st commuter + other newbie questions



## DocTBI (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm a newbie to biking, and I'd appreciate some input for my first "real" bike purchase. The main use of the bike will be for commuting (1.5 mi daily, sometimes 4.0 mi, all paved local roads). A secondary use is to get myself back in shape. My budget is $1000, though I'd like to keep it around $800 so I can have a couple hundred to put towards some basic accessories. 

I'm 6'1", 235lb and build like a brick house.  I went to couple of LBSs and road about a dozen different bikes (Raleigh, Trek, and Specialized), mostly hybrids but also a few street bikes and a mountain bike to compare the ride. The LBS staff was great and I'd like to buy from them unless the cost is _significantly_ less online. They had a Raleigh Misceo 2.0 (2010) for $655 (15% off MSRP), which I thought was decent. Most importantly, I felt very comfortable on the bike, and besides the seat (which I'm replacing), I think it will work.

Here are my questions:

1. Is there anything I should be concerned about on this bike?
2. I'll be adding fenders to the base package. Anything else I should look at adding/replacing?
3. I read the pedals aren't very good. Would they be willing to swap them out for something else?
4. What "must have" accessories should I get as a biking newbie? I recently bought a helmet, but that's all I have.

In the coming days/weeks I'll be reading up on the forum, so I apologize if my questions have been covered before.


----------



## kthung (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to RBR! I have no experience with that particular bike, but have a similar hybrid from Trek (7.2 Fx) and I find it absolutely perfect for short to medium distance commutes (I ride it to and from class). I dont know what kind of roads you'll be riding on, but I find that front suspension is usually unnecessary unless youre going over curbs a lot. If youre just riding on paved roads then the suspension just adds unnecessary weight, maintenance, and price. But hey, if youre comfortable on the bike, then that is what counts.

As for things to add, if youre commuting, consider adding front and rear lights to increase visibility in the morning/evening, there are probably others on this forum that can make qualified recommendations on this. If youre carrying a lot of stuff perhaps pannier bags will be a good addition.

For longer rides to get into shape, look into clipless pedals or at least pedals with toe straps if you dont want to jump into clipless right away. There are a lot of different styles to choose from.

Finally learn how to do basic maintenance (adjusting brakes and derailleurs, changing flats) and get some tools for this (tire levers, patch kit, floor pump for home and compact pump/CO2 for on the road).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

In differing ways we often say fit matters most, so if you're comfortable on the bike and it suites your intended purposes, you've pretty much met two important goals, and the price is certainly in your range.

I agree that the fork adds some weight, but if you don't see that as a burden, it's not really an issue. And if you're strictly riding paved roads, you could probably drop down to a 32c hybrid tire, but you could wait until these wear before changing, so no deal breakers.

I read where one reviewer posted that their pedals had to be replaced within a month, but most OEM pedals are cheap, so run them till they die. By then you'll likely be ready for something better. 

Along with what kthung mentioned, a saddle bag (or similar) to carry the spare tubes, levers, etc. would be useful, along with padded gloves - more for hand protection than shock absorption, because the fork should take care of that. Fenders will help some, but rain gear might still be worth considering.

And yes, welcome to RBR.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

I looked at the Misceo, and really liked it...ultimately went with the Cadent because I was looking for something I could take on longer distances, get the heart rate up, and all that, but I wasn't ready to commit to a full-kit road bike.

You won't see a big Raleigh presence here... well...you won't see one at all, actually.

The components appear sound to me (from my newbie knowledge of such) and again, from my newbie knowledge, appear to be decent value for the money. I ended up buying the LBS, not the bike brand.

The Musceo appears to tip toward the MTB end of the hybrid formula, whereas my Cadent tips toward the road end of the hybrid formula.

The general sense on the forum appears to be that within a given price range, all bikes are comparable, so you buy the LBS and you buy fit and comfort and ease of use.

And..this is what my LBS said also..within a range, all bikes are comparable.

I like my Raleigh, and why they don't show up more in the cycling universe is a bit of a mystery to me.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## DocTBI (Aug 7, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's feedback! I'm currently on vacation, though on my first day back I'm going to pick-up a bike and get out there. I look forward to reading up on the forum and learning more about the In's and Out's of cycling.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

You occasionally see a Raleigh presence here.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

Argentius said:


> You occasionally see a Raleigh presence here.


Oh... true...but I gather Raleigh is kind of like the crazy uncle that no one can disown, but neither do they want him hanging around the punch bowl either... <gggg>


----------



## DocTBI (Aug 7, 2010)

Cadent said:


> Oh... true...but I gather Raleigh is kind of like the crazy uncle that no one can disown, but neither do they want him hanging around the punch bowl either... <gggg>


:lol: 

I am finally back from my vacation, so it is time to pick a bike and explore the city. Thank you everyone for your input, it was much appreciated.


----------



## DocTBI (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is my new bike, with a few things added. Now I can get out and ride again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike.._ I like!! _ :thumbsup:

Ride often and ride safe!!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

DocTBI said:


> Here is my new bike, with a few things added. Now I can get out and ride again!


Looks good, enjoy it!


----------



## DocTBI (Aug 7, 2010)

I did 12 mi my first day, and it rode pretty well. I struggled a bit on a hill on the 12th mi, but before then it wasn't too difficult. I did 5mi today just cruising around town. I'm still getting used to the seat, but I think it will work. I'm hoping to do 5-10mi a day during the week and 10-20mi on the weekends.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

I am currently looking to get this bike. I am a big mamba jamma, so I hope it tests well on me.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

oh geeze, I didn't realize this thread is almost a year old. I guess Googling Raleigh misceo 2.0 lead me right to this old thread! sorry guys!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

UtahBloke said:


> oh geeze, I didn't realize this thread is almost a year old. I guess Googling Raleigh misceo 2.0 lead me right to this old thread! sorry guys!!!


There's nothing to be sorry about. Using the search function is a good way to get information, and much of what's posted here will likely apply to your situation. If not, now that you dredged it up, post any questions you have. :thumbsup:


----------

